# MEMORIAL DAY



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I SALUTE the men & woman of are armed services - going to Camp Nelson National Cemetery (located at Camp Dick Robinson ) as I have for over 40yrs - to listen to the PRAYERS given in this beautiful garden of stones & ignore the babble of politicans that are there - then off to the pond with family & friends & 10+ mutts to enjoy the day & celebrate what so many gave the ultimate sacrife so are lives can be so rich - FREEDOM is NEVER FREE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rest In Peace

Drummer

Lee Rigby

2nd Battalion The Royal Regiment Of Fusiliers.

A True HERO who fell too young on Home Soil.

Our thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This lad fought on the front line dodging bullets,and IED. Probably on home leave ready to go and see his family or go for a few beers with his mates, only to be slaughtered by scum on land he thought he was safe on.....
Rest In Peace Drummer Lee Rigby,a true hero..


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Rest In Peace Drummer Lee Rigby

After everything our men and women do for other countries this happens in his own home.

Such a tragic loss to your devastated family who our thoughts will always be with.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - my grandfather spent 6mo in the trenches in WW1 - recalled home by a request of T A Edison to be master machinist at his plant in West Orange NJ (how that happened is a great story ) my father fought and was wounded in the battel of the Aleutians - my mother left NJ to work in a airplane factory in Tacoma WA - how you spend a 3 day weekend is up to you - but NEVER forget the sacrifices that so many have given for you - WHEN HONOR BECOMES just a place in HISTORY books - ALL is LOST !!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

MEMORIAL DAY
A day set aside each year, to do what we should be doing everyday.
Honor and remembrance of the men and women that paid the ultimate sacrifice while serving their country.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

in a country of a few 100 millions - there are only 80 living recipients of the MEDAL of HONOR !! - do the math - how lucky are we to live in a world with so few HEROS ? !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

REM,
Your family are testament of the Man you have become today.
You Honour.
You Respect.
You Remember.


Repatriation

The leviathan of the sky does land
In England's green and pleasant land.
Its cargo more precious than gold
The body of a hero, bold.
Once the giant's engines stopped
The cargo ramp is gently dropped
Carried by six on shoulders true
The hero is saluted by the crew.
The coffin draped in Union Jack
Is slowly carried out the back.
Out of the dark and into light
Slowly down the ramp and to the right.
The six approach the hearse all black
And place the hero gently in the back.
The six then turn and march away
Their duty has been done this day.

Politicians usually have much to say
No sign of them near here this day.
They hide away and out of danger,
Much easier if the hero is a stranger.

The hearse with its precious load
Moves slowly out onto the road.
The floral tributes line the route
While comrades snap a smart salute.
At the edge of a Wiltshire town
The cortege slows its pace right down.
The streets are packed, many deep,
Some throw flowers, most just weep.
The crowd have come to say farewell,
The church bell rings a low death knell.
Regimental standards are lowered down
As the hero passed through the town.
The cortege stops and silence reigns
The townsfolk feel the family's pain.
The nations' flag lowered to half mast
Our brave hero is home at last.

Staff Sergeant Andy Mcfarlane


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TAP'S - played at the end of the day over a fallen HERO - a solemn tribute to the best we can be - the morning breaks and we know we should be the best we can !!!!!


----------

